
Ask HN: How to find a better job while being employed? - ishener
I wonder, did anyone else ever had this problem. I have a full time job, but I also want to look for a better job. I can&#x27;t just quit because I have a family and honestly, we wouldn&#x27;t last a month...<p>So how can I look for a job? I&#x27;ll have to answer phone calls during working hours from my current work place, and I will have to go to job interviews. Is this even possible without quitting or letting the employer know?
======
ColinWright
I'm one of four directors in a company with 25 employees. If one of my
colleagues wanted to look for another job, I'd want to help them. That might
be by making them happier in their current work, or it might be by helping
them find another position in our company, or, as a last resort, helping them
find a position they're happier with in another company.

Absolutely I'd want to keep them, but sometimes that's not possible. Even if
they leave, I'd help them remain productive, plan their exit, and control the
hand-over.

If finding another job is the path they'd take, I'd find a way to let people
take calls and attend interviews. Obviously we'd discuss either longer hours
to make up the time, or a reduction in pay, but we'd find a way to agree how
it would work.

If you can't talk to your current boss, moving out is the best thing to do,
but the least you can do it talk to them first and give them the chance to
make things better, or help you transition to a job where you're happier.

~~~
S4M
I wish all employers could be like you...

~~~
Gustomaximus
I agree! IMO I would be hesitant to tell an employer I was looking to exit.
Some egotistical people may react as though it is personal to them. Also it
puts you in some pressure to get a job in a reasonable time, when really you
might want to take six months to find the right company and renumeration. Job
hunting is best when your not 100% sure you want to leave a company vs.
desperate to change. And the employer is likely to mentally write you off and
you don't know if new internal opportunities will open up. While I would chat
to someone if I had a long close relationship, I would err on the side of
caution.

As for calls and interviews, this is what voicemail is for. Call back on your
breaks. People understand the situation. Also interviews can usually be done
before or after work. If the new employer is not understanding it might be a
sign they're not a great company to work for.

------
MalcolmDiggs
You'd be surprised how accommodating a potential-employer can be. Just be
truthful: "I can't interview 9-5 because I have a job." If anything, that will
make you _more_ attractive. If they're eager to fill the position they'll work
with you; keep in mind you're probably not the only candidate who has a job
already, so it's likely that they're planning to conduct some interviews
during off-hours/weekends anyway.

~~~
Nicholas_C
>"I can't interview 9-5 because I have a job."

This is a little dishonest, but why not tell your employer you have a doctor's
appointment or jury duty? Or just say you'll be out of office for personal
reasons. Or take a day off and interview one half of the day and use the rest
to relax.

------
dkarapetyan
Why don't you just tell your employer you are looking for another job? Is your
fear that they would fire you on the spot? In my experience that is an
unfounded fear and most employers want to know the reasons that led you to
looking for a another job to begin with so that they can work with you to fix
any issues that led to your decision to look for work elsewhere.

~~~
ishener
he may not fire me on the spot, but he will definitely look for a replacement.
what id he finds a replacement before i find a new job?

~~~
dkarapetyan
That's a really weird set up. You should hold your cards to your chest then
and do interviews secretly by making up excuses.

------
munimkazia
Most interviewers/companies understand that you work during usual work hours.
That said, you should be able to step out for 15 minutes to take a call during
work. If you get questioned about it, just tell them that it was an important
personal call. And you could try to schedule these calls around lunch or your
usual afternoon break time.

You can always schedule job interviews on Saturdays. Again, most interviewers
understand the circumstances and usually do hiring on Saturdays to accommodate
those who are working.

------
loumf
Not only is it possible, but it's utterly normal. As others have said, tell
interviewers your constraints.

Hopefully, taking a vacation day (or half day) isn't impossible at your
current job. Having appointments in the middle of the day isn't unusual. Make
sure all phone calls are scheduled and step out to take them.

